# You can make $20 to $40/hr



## Lone-Wolf (Jan 13, 2016)

according to the senior citizens in this article. And you don't even have to drive drunk people on Friday and Satruday nights. You can also make $50k if you do it full time.

Gee what am I doing wrong? (sarcasm)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/23/your-money/older-drivers-hit-the-road-for-uber-and-lyft.html?_r=0


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

It's New York Times. Now you know why they are failing . I guess they completely switched to money-for-article .


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

That article is a complete fail.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah if you take one ride during surge lasting 5 minutes and call it the day, you can probably bank $40/hr.


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

"At busy times, she can make around $40 an hour."










But seriously, if she made $600 for 40 hours that means her hourly rate is $15. She must spend a whole lot of time waiting for pings if she's averaging $40 during busy times. Stay off the road grandma.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

You cant even make that with the best flat rate airport rides here.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

7Miles said:


> It's New York Times. Now you know why they are failing . I guess they completely switched to money-for-article .


No shit. America's


7Miles said:


> It's New York Times. Now you know why they are failing . I guess they completely switched to money-for-article .


This. NYT=LOL.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

They don't have to worry about resell value of the car, and I'm sure being older gives them wiggle room and tips that a younger person normally wouldn't get.


I am not a huge fan of older people driving though. from personal experience they will let go of the pedal when they don't mean to and may tap on the "gas" when they meant to tap on the "brake"

Edit bc of stupid auto correct


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

It would still be $5 an hour or less since they have to take a nap 2/3 of the time...


----------



## Just_A_King (Sep 25, 2015)

I made two runs, both about 5.00, uber took 2.52 and left me with 2.48. . . . WTF


----------



## Just_A_King (Sep 25, 2015)

Maybe they aren't a huge fan of yourself either, just because they are older doesn't mean they are incompetent, maybe you shouldn't rush to push people into a category if you aren't ready to be pushed into one yourself.



sellkatsell44 said:


> They don't have to worry about resell value of the car, and I'm sure being older gives them wiggle room and tips that a younger person normally wouldn't get.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of older people driving though. from personal experience they will let go of the pedal when they don't mean to and may tap on the "gas" when they meant to tap on the "brake"
> 
> Edit bc of stupid auto correct


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I love reading articles put out by Uber's PR department.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just_A_King said:


> Maybe they aren't a huge fan of yourself either, just because they are older doesn't mean they are incompetent, maybe you shouldn't rush to push people into a category if you aren't ready to be pushed into one yourself.


Did I touch a nerve? Sorry.

You're actually incorrect on both accounts.

1) Older folks love me, because I've had one sit with me and tell me about his grandkids, and the accomplishments they've made--and at the same time, he's visited me after that, each time bringing in a CD from another bank to mine, each 100-200k, so by the time I left, and we were done, he had transferred over 1mil. He's in his late 80s. I also had another one, a bit over 90 and he would walk to see me every week, to check on his balance--no problem. He would also pay bills, and he used to walk them to the drop off but I ended up doing that for him.

The difference is that they both WALKED or had people DRIVE FOR THEM.

2) I'm speaking from personal experience and no; I'm not rushing into this. It's a fact of life, that the older you get, that some things don't work the way they used to. Don't like it? I'm sorry, but that's as true as you and me being in the grave or dust one day. My gramps was stubborn until he passed but even he's not stubborn stupid. He may not want to use a cane even though he needed one. He may not want to use glasses even though he never needed one. But he never got behind the wheel of a car because he's stubborn not stupid.

I'm not sure what you mean by not being ready to be pushed into a category myself but I can assure you that when the time comes where I can't do something competently I will definitely pass it over or find another option.  I have no problem or shame admitting any shortcomings because I know my strengths as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lone-Wolf said:


> according to the senior citizens in this article. And you don't even have to drive drunk people on Friday and Satruday nights. You can also make $50k if you do it full time.
> 
> Gee what am I doing wrong? (sarcasm)
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/23/your-money/older-drivers-hit-the-road-for-uber-and-lyft.html?_r=0


Just wait till their insurance companies find out. My company is insured by one of the largest commercial insurers in the country, we do have two drivers over the age of 65. And every 2 years they MUST go through and pass a special medical exam. Uber is just opening themselves up to another round of many and very large lawsuits.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Lone-Wolf said:


> according to the senior citizens in this article. And you don't even have to drive drunk people on Friday and Satruday nights. You can also make $50k if you do it full time.
> 
> Gee what am I doing wrong? (sarcasm)
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/23/your-money/older-drivers-hit-the-road-for-uber-and-lyft.html?_r=0


Let her know

Name Elizabeth Olson
Job Title Columnist
Email [email protected]
Phone (202) 862-0300
Fax (202) 862-0340

https://pressreleasejet.com/directo...JlYXU=/the-new-york-times---washington-bureau


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Lone-Wolf said:


> according to the senior citizens in this article. And you don't even have to drive drunk people on Friday and Satruday nights. You can also make $50k if you do it full time.
> 
> Gee what am I doing wrong? (sarcasm)
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/23/your-money/older-drivers-hit-the-road-for-uber-and-lyft.html?_r=0


(Edit: Post deleted by poster for over-sharing.)


----------

